# Albino Dubia roaches?



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

ok went to get some roaches from my coloney to feed to my CWD when i opened the lid there way a pure white male roach sat in the food dish i moved some crates and also seen a younger pure white one aswell.... could this be because they have just shed or are they infact albinos, anyone else had this?


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Freshly shed most likely


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Smigsy said:


> Freshly shed most likely


yeah just googled it :lol2: dont i feel like a :censor: :lol2::devil:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

henney2280 said:


> yeah just googled it :lol2: dont i feel like a :censor: :lol2::devil:


You're not the first and you won't be the last! I thought the same and actually put some in a seperate tub.....just in case ha ha


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

My dragon is a fussy thing and will now only eat white roaches. :banghead: He ignores the normal ones but runs after white ones.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ventrata Idris said:


> My dragon is a fussy thing and will now only eat white roaches. :banghead: He ignores the normal ones but runs after white ones.


Might be because he can see them easier on a dark background. Try offering the roaches in a light coloured container, such as a ceramic dog bowl.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ventrata Idris said:


> My dragon is a fussy thing and will now only eat white roaches. :banghead: He ignores the normal ones but runs after white ones.


Mine prefers the white ones, i just coat them in calcium powder they are soon white! :2thumb:


----------

